
Show HN: Covid-19 mortality rates per 100k persons - adventured
If anyone is interested in how their state or country is doing per capita. These are the latest Covid-19 mortality rates per 100,000 persons. Accurate as of roughly between midday April 4th, to early April 5th (different reporting times for each location).<p>Spain 26, Italy 25, Belgium 12.5, France 11.2, the Netherlands 10.3,
Switzerland 8, UK 7.6, Sweden 3.9, Denmark 3.1, Portugal 2.9, Ireland
2.8, United States 2.6, Austria 2.3, Germany 1.8, Norway, 1.3, Canada
0.7, Greece 0.68, Israel 0.55, Finland 0.51, South Korea 0.35, Australia 0.14, Japan 0.06, New
Zealand ~0<p>Wisconsin 0.97, Florida 0.9, Alabama 0.9, Maryland 0.88, Kentucky
0.88, Ohio 0.87, South Carolina 0.78, Maine 0.76, Arizona 0.73, Kansas
0.72, California 0.7, New Hampshire 0.69, Alaska 0.68, Tennessee 0.64,
Oregon 0.62, Virginia 0.61, Idaho 0.58, Montana 0.56, New Mexico 0.52,
Arkansas 0.46, Iowa 0.45, Minnesota 0.43, Nebraska 0.42, Missouri
0.39, North Dakota 0.39, Texas 0.37, Hawaii 0.28, Utah 0.25, North
Carolina 0.23, South Dakota 0.23, West Virginia 0.11<p>Massachusetts 3.1, Vermont 3.1, Colorado 2.2, Georgia 2, Indiana 1.9,
Illinois 1.9, Rhode Island 1.6, Nevada 1.5, Delaware 1.4, Mississippi
1.2, Pennsylvania 1, Oklahoma 1<p>New York 21, New Jersey 9.5, Louisiana 8.7, Michigan 5.4, Connecticut
4.5, Washington 4.1
======
kyawzazaw
JHU provides this, right?

~~~
adventured
The nation data is from Hopkins, the state data is directly from the official
state websites (they all have some form of Covid dashboard / update page now).

From the absolute figures I did the final calculation to get the 100k rates
based on the latest population figures I could find for each location.

~~~
Recurecur
I'd like to do something similar using GIS tools, what JH API call are you
using for the national data?

The one I have returns a mix of country and region data, I want just the
country level summaries (confirmed, deaths, recovered).

Thanks for any help!

~~~
adventured
The data is all manually pulled. I thought about writing a script to retrieve
all the state data and recalculate daily, because I've wanted a persistently
updated per capita figure, but have been too busy to get to it the last few
days.

This site: [https://covidtracking.com/data](https://covidtracking.com/data)

is doing a good job of updating the state data about once or twice per day.
You can get slightly more accurate data by hitting each state site, as the
aggregator site lags slightly behind typically. For my own consumption I
thought about just once-per-day scraping that site and using its data to
update the per capita numbers for each state.

You could do a historical back-fill based on the data from that site (it has
histories for the nation and each state, as they've been accumulating it each
day) and show a running per capita figure.

On the upside for dealing with the national data, you really only need to
update that once per day and it's easy to manually plug it in if you're only
going to focus on the large volume case nations (less than two dozen; and
China's figures aren't really changing much). Alternatively there are a few
sites out there that are tracking national data to varying degrees of accuracy
on updating that could be scraped once per day.

